# Cnet Reviews The 921



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

Check this review... maybe cnet is testing a somewhat different unit that you guys have, but at least they mentioned the dishwire...only that they still say that they are for future use... hmmm go figure


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

mindwarp said:


> Check this review... maybe cnet is testing a somewhat different unit that you guys have, but at least they mentioned the dishwire...only that they still say that they are for future use... hmmm go figure


Do you have a link???


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

http://reviews.cnet.com/Dish_Network_Player_DVR_921/4505-6474_7-30799056-2.html?tag=review


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Rodney said:


> http://reviews.cnet.com/Dish_Network_Player_DVR_921/4505-6474_7-30799056-2.html?tag=review


Wonder how much they got paid for this writeup?


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

ggw2000 said:


> Wonder how much they got paid for this writeup?


Someone must have kept on bugging them.


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

They're not gonna write somethig that would cause E* put their lawyers to work


----------



## Cheezmo (Feb 5, 2004)

Go to the overview and there is a place to add your own ratings/reviews. Let's do it!


----------



## jpoklop (Jan 20, 2004)

CNet's reviews are rarely negative. I have never found them to be objective.


----------

